# My Dream Concealed Carry Handgun in 9mm



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

So, I carry a Kahr PM9, and it is the best carry gun I have found so far. 
Lightweight: 16oz.
Thin: 0.9in.
Length: 5.4in.
Trigger: Metal DAO-Ultra-Smooth, Long Pull, Crisp Break
Other: Rounded edges for easy holster and snagless draw.
Recoil: Moderate
Rounds: 7+1 9mm
Sights: Tritium NS

However, at a recent BUG competition, I realized how much time the trigger is costing me and affects my accuracy when shooting fast. Plus, it is different than my competition gun: Cz-75 DA/SA, Manual Safety. (If only I could miniaturize the Cz-75!!!)

On that point, I also own a Cz 2075 RAMI-P and it is very similar to my Cz, however it has the following specs:
Weight: 25oz.
Thin: 1.3in. (A little too fat)
Length: 6.4in....I would like to keep it 6in or under
Trigger: Metal DA/SA, short reset, crisp break (with trigger job), manual safety
Other: Similar trigger to Cz75, but hammer sticks out too far and gouges me when holstered. 
Recoil: Moderate
Rounds 13+1 with extension, 10+1 without.
Sights: Phosphorescent White Dot sights

So, that leads me to dream about my perfect 9mm concealed carry gun. Here are my specs:
Weight: 18-22oz.
Thin: <1.1in.
Length: =<6in.
Trigger: DA/SA, short reset, crisp break, metal trigger, manual safety
Other: Smooth edging for snagless concealed draw
Recoil: Moderate
Rounds: >10+1
Sights: Tritium NS

In my research, it looks like the Taurus Millenium Pro 9mm would fit this list of requirements, but I thought I would ask the forum.

Are there any other handguns I should consider in my hunt for my perfect concealed carry 9mm handgun?
And, does anyone have any experience with the Taurus Millenium Pro in 9mm?
Thanks,
CC


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't own the PT111 but I have the PT-24/7 Pro C DS in 9mm which is the big brother of the PT111. It is slightly taller and longer than the PT111. I also have the PT145 which is basically the same as the PT111 but chambered in .45 ACP. Both are smooth shooters and great cc pistols.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You might consider a Sig Sauer P239










It is a dream to shoot -

I carry it & use it in bug gun competitions

I changed the Rubber Hogue grips for some old thin Sig grips -

:smt1099


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

kahr's too small for me, the ppq looks hard to beat.


----------

